# Prince Of Persia.... Its coming..



## vaibhavtek (Oct 26, 2007)

A good news for POP player the new version of game will launch on 2008 for PC.

The name of the game is :-

Prince Of Persia: Ghost Of The Past  

How it will also make us enjoy as POP Two Thrones did...


----------



## Chirag (Oct 26, 2007)

Source?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 26, 2007)

Source:-
In pc.ign.com is shows that POP 4 is coming but doesnot gives it name.
*pc.ign.com/objects/890/890666.html

But here:-
*softrockhallelujah.blogspot.com/2007/10/exclusive-prince-of-persia-4-screens.html

it shows it name.


----------



## bkpeerless (Oct 26, 2007)

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
Plz post any image or vedio u get imediately


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 26, 2007)

O me gawd my hero returns 

Prince kicks a certain Mr.Freeman's arrrrsse....


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Oct 26, 2007)

vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> A good news for POP player the new version of game will launch on 2008 for PC.
> 
> The name of the game is :-
> 
> ...


 
LOL .. what a name .. Ghost Of The Past..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah looks like that Christmas Carol thing, Ghost of the Past, one of a Present, and finally of the Future.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 26, 2007)

And i will say:Bah...humbug


----------



## pra_2006 (Oct 26, 2007)

thats really a great new i love this series hopefully it will come for PC


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 26, 2007)

POP games are not made for PC....I mean the controls are horrible unless you use a controller.


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 26, 2007)

No controls are not a problem.  I had no problems whatsoever with all the three games.  They are well designed for pc.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 26, 2007)

the control are so good that even I didnot change a single one(in all three)...!!!

So, it is espically made for PC...


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 26, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> POP games are not made for PC....I mean the controls are horrible unless you use a controller.


They work perfect for me in all 3 versions. Probably *you* are the problem here


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2007)

is this wat u were talkin bout
*www.ownage.nl/game/2140/

may be then it will be a prequel with some female protagonist (Kyleena).


----------



## quan chi (Oct 26, 2007)

well which one is better among the three series.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 27, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> well which one is better among the three series.


prince of persia warrior within.

wow POP 4 great news yaar


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 27, 2007)

*img28.imagevenue.com/loc775/th_34473_44373_122_775lo.jpg*img192.imagevenue.com/loc125/th_34483_44371_122_125lo.jpg*img43.imagevenue.com/loc950/th_34489_44370_122_950lo.jpg

*pc.qj.net/Prince-of-Persia-4-Ghost-of-the-Past-leaked-screenshots/pg/49/aid/104647​


> .we came across this rumor from a relatively unknown blog owned by a certain "Surfer Girl."
> 
> Her claims seem to hold some water because of two never-before-seen screenshots she posted.According to the said blogger, the game will be released during the second half of 2008 on platforms PlayStation 3, Nintendo Wii, PC, and Xbox 360. It is supposedly being developed by Ubisoft Montreal and will serve as a prequel to the trilogy.
> 
> ...


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 27, 2007)

As for u smart guyz above,POP games are first made for consoles,then they are ported to PC.The tip about using gamepad for best experience which is shown during installation doesnt ring a bell in ur heads?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 27, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> well which one is better among the three series.


 
two thrones > warrior within > sand of times



			
				W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> *img28.imagevenue.com/loc775/th_34473_44373_122_775lo.jpg*img192.imagevenue.com/loc125/th_34483_44371_122_125lo.jpg*img43.imagevenue.com/loc950/th_34489_44370_122_950lo.jpg​
> 
> *pc.qj.net/Prince-of-Persia-4-Ghost-of-the-Past-leaked-screenshots/pg/49/aid/104647​​


ya today i got this photos(all three) but you had already posted this...!!

Looks like you are real POP fan like that of me...!!!  

*www.cmybbimages.com/users/public/n34511pop1b227.jpg

*www.cmybbimages.com/users/public/p35476pop2n227.jpg

more two photos...!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 27, 2007)

gr8 pics


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks for appretiating will post more soon(when i will get)...!!


----------



## max_demon (Oct 27, 2007)

i love Prince of persia . and i was knowing it's name since months . was visiting popuw.com


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 28, 2007)

@max_demon hey popuw.com doesnot update of POP Ghost Of The Past.

I also visit it when came in contact with new version of this game.

*www.cmybbimages.com/users/public/a28708prince%20thumbnailg163.jpg

got the photo of prince just uploading it in thumbnail.

*To see enlarge just click on it..   *

*Please comment that did you like the pics...*

I liked the pics very much...!!!


----------



## littlegoku (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool pics Vaibhav.Yeah I'm not kidding they're cooooooool


----------



## Chirag (Oct 29, 2007)

How can you like the new prince?? Yucks. Looks like some american guy, not even a prince.... Persian was cool..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 1, 2007)

hey this not the official screenshot.
so doesn't sure that this is the look of prince.
@chirag persian was very much cooooooooooooool...!!

Wating for some official photo...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 25, 2008)

Bumping this thread a lot time back.


*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5507/pop%2520h.jpg  
Prince of Persia : Ghost of The Past 
Developer: Ubisoft Platform : XBOX 360 
*Releasing Date : 2008*
Somewhere I read that it is coming in April 2008

Source

I have completed all games in this series.

Eager to play the new version.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 25, 2008)

that pic of prince is just a concept art  ,
in game result will be much more better than this cartoon


----------



## techtronic (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, screenshots and videos of POP4 was leaked from an Ubisoft FTP.
I saw this piece of news from theregister.co.uk long time back, but i didnt believe it. I always wanted to be like the Prince (Vengeance, extra ordinary time warps)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 25, 2008)

I remember playing Prince Of Persia Volume I and II on my old i486 DOS Laptop. Its really great to see the extent the game has evolved today(I remember saying the same thing for Doom3)


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 25, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> that pic of prince is just a concept art ,
> in game result will be much more better than this cartoon


 
OMG thanks I thought that the pic will be real.

It is just a cartoon.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 25, 2008)

The prince is back again with a sword!!!!
oh boy, let em come. Its long since ihad a decent warmup


----------

